# Tankmates for guppies



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

hi everyone i'm looking for a larger fish for my 26gal tank that wont eat my guppies and danio*shark chase


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> hi everyone i'm looking for a larger fish for my 26gal tank that wont eat my guppies and danio*shark chase


Hello L...

Corydoras (the little cats) are extremely peaceful and will get along well with your Guppies and Danios. Some of the Corydoras can grow to about 3 inches. 

B


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oto cats, they eat algae too.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I've heard that gourami are usually very peaceful towards guppies, and have the added bonus of tending to eat the guppy fry to keep them from overpopulating your tank. I have guppies as well (males only though) and was looking to try adding a gourami or two myself once I finish getting my upgrade tank ready


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think gouramis are very pretty, and in my experience, they were peaceful with my guppies.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Look at non-agressive fish. Any schooling fish like tetras would do just fine. Gouramis are a solid choice and like said before would probably prevent overpopulation issues.


----------

